# do they make a tiller attachment for a quad?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i researched and could not find too much on an attachment for my 01 sportsman for a tiller? anyone got one for theirs? how does it work? looking to till up overgrown fields and stuff. thanks.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have the link but just visit their web sit or go to any Farm Fleet or Tractor Supply store......they have numerous ones that have their own motors and can be pulled with a lawn tractor or quad.........

I have used one that had an 8 hp motor and pulled it with a garden tractor. Worked pretty good. Was kind of slow in super tall weeds but did the job, just took a while......


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have never seen one. How ever check with sears. They have a tiller that has its own engine that is pulled behind a lawn tractor. I don't know how well it works but I have seen it in the sears ads that come to my house.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Since ATV's are popular for doing light farm work/food plots etc, there are a whole host of implements on the market that are made to be used with a quad. You have the quad, you just need implements....plenty out there to handle you needs.
Here's a link to some different implements from Cabelas...they have others as well. Try Bass Pro to.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20151&id=0036317

Summit, the treestand company makes discs and other implements as well.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

yes, i've seen discs, rakes and plows all day long... i was hoping to find a tiller. again, i have not found anything as of yet. i seen this one which has it's own motor but i thought there would be something that would use the power of the quad and it's drive shaft or something. am i wrong? like they use on tractors. thought maybe they would make a tiller that the quad itself would power. anyways, i appreciate the input so far, i will continue my search. thanks. matt.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Unless someone makes a quad with a PTO then your out of luck. No Quad at this time as a PTO (Power Take Off) like many tracters do. There's no way the quad can power a rototiller without a PTO. They make gas powered snowblowers for ATV's just like they do for lawn tractors so maybe someone out there makes gas powered rototillers as well that you can "push" with an ATV, but if not, you'll have to make do with farm implements (do the same job anyway) or use a hand tiller. 
Good luck on the search and let us know what you find.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The ONLY quad I know that had a PTO was the old Yamaha Terra Pro. My buddy has one and runs a mower and a snowblower via PTO off the quad.

That is the only quad I know that uses a PTO and they only made that model about 20 years ago or so.............just a year or two was all it lasted.

Your only hope is buying a tiller with its own motor..........


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_404565_404565



Sears
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...at=Tillers&pid=07125244000&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


Wish I had some land where I NEEDED a tow behind tiller for food plots...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The only problem I encountered with the pull behinds was that the garden tractor I was using would not go slow enough. Even barely at an idle in the lowest gear it would pull the tiller up onto the top of the ground so you had to stop and back up. Basically you had to let the tiller push the tractor especially if the ground had never been tilled or hadn't been tilled in a while...

It did the job just took a while........


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd buy regular farm style implements for the atv before that pull behind. Unless you use a hitching system that allows you to put weight on the tiller... Kolpin an others make a hitching system that adds leverage to your implements. With the set ups pictured, plan on rigging up a tray for cinder blocks or your in for a long day if the ground is hard or has never been tilled like Walleye mentioned. 
The price isn't that bad though, but I wonder if you could get one in a 7-10 horse model or larger? 5 horse seems kind of light?


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

http://www.kolpinpowersports.com/stores/1/categories/1/products
~ m ~


----------

